# [CLOSED] Wolfgang giving DIY kettle bathtub



## biksoka (Apr 7, 2020)

Wolfgang is currently giving away the DIY for kettle bathtubs if anyone wants to come over to grab.


Please don't run through my flowers
Please don't pick up anything on the floor
Please don't talk to my villagers
Tips aren't mandatory but always appreciated

Edit: going to mass send some codes - taking too long to do groups


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 7, 2020)

I would like to come please!


----------



## biksoka (Apr 7, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I would like to come please!


PMing you the code


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 7, 2020)

i'd like to visit please ! c;


----------



## charming (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit too if possible


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come, I'll tip


----------



## jakeypride (Apr 7, 2020)

Woah - what does it look like?


----------



## Garrett (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to visit too, please.


----------



## UZ1 (Apr 7, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 7, 2020)

Can i visit?


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 7, 2020)

May I as well, will leave tip in IGB.


----------



## niko2 (Apr 7, 2020)

Heya hit me up with the dodo code when there's space!


----------



## Hayleigh_1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I come please!


----------



## toddishott (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 7, 2020)

I would like to visit


----------



## Deca (Apr 7, 2020)

Would love to come if it's not too packed yet


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to visit if he's still offering!


----------



## biksoka (Apr 7, 2020)

lol, maybe this three at once thing isn't working - i didnt think there'd be so many ppl. going to mass send some codes


----------



## Ozark (Apr 7, 2020)

Can I come and visit? Thanks!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 7, 2020)

May I come? Please and thank you!


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 7, 2020)

i would like to visit too!


----------

